# Black Spots on Dog's Nipple



## mintpeach

There are small black spots on my dog's nipples. They are mostly at the base of the nipple. At first, I thought they were specs of dirt so I used hydrogen peroxide to clean it. Nothing came off. Next, I gave her a bath because maybe soap and water would wash it off. Once again, the spots were still there. I tried rubbing it gently with hydrogen peroxide again, which made some of the skin come off. She didn't seem to be in pain but I am concerned it might be fleas or some other parasite. Does anyone happen to know what this could be? She's due for a vet check up in 3 weeks but I may take her in sooner if this is something to be concerned about.

Thanks


----------



## spotted nikes

Is it leftover adhesive from the pasties, from a previous career as a stripper??? 

It's probably nothing. My females have had that, and it was just discoloration. You can mention it to your vet during the regular checkup, but I wouldn't go in earlier just for that.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir

Do you have a picture? I'm not sure what it looks like from what you describe but my dog's belly is completely splotchy and spotted, it's just the coloring I think.


----------



## Micrav

Hello! 

I have the same case as Mintpeach, black hard spots on the base of my dog nipples. She never had puppies. These spots are black black, like little spheres all around the nipples, sometimes only one, sometimes several, sometimes none. They are not fleas, they are not normal. I don't know if i can remove them somehow... For info, my dog has 7 nipples, one is missing from birth... So if you have an info, I am interested too! Thanks.


----------



## Zollow

The tip of one of my dog's nipples just recently turned dark in color. The nipple otherwise looks normal. It hasn't grown, doesn't look inflamed or anything. 

The dog in question is a Beagle/Boxer/other stuff mix (not the dog in my avatar pic).
She is spayed and it is very unlikely that she ever had puppies.
She's about 3 or 4 years old. 
She naturally has VERY little belly fur, and she very often does an exaggerated stretchy greeting, which involves "belly crawling" across the carpet. I mention this because she has given herself minor rug burn before. Heh.


----------



## samshine

Dogs naturally secrete a waxy substance around their nipples to keep them from getting dry. This substance accumulates dirt and becomes black and it's really thick and hard to remove. To see if that is what it is and if you want to clean it, you would use another lighter oil to loosen it. Like dissolves like. Use a q-tip and rub some cooking oil around the base and somehow keep her from licking it off for a while. Then see if you can wipe it off with a cotton ball. It will come back though.

Or it could possibly be some spots of dark pigment.


----------



## Micrav

Thanks a lot for your answer, I will do that 
It is not color of skin, it is small dark elements. 
She never had puppies, so I hope she makes these secretions naturally.


----------



## phillythepuppy

My dog is having the same “problem” and she is a Beagle Corgi Chihuahua mix. Maybe it’s something about beagles? (She is also 3)



Zollow said:


> The tip of one of my dog's nipples just recently turned dark in color. The nipple otherwise looks normal. It hasn't grown, doesn't look inflamed or anything.
> 
> The dog in question is a Beagle/Boxer/other stuff mix (not the dog in my avatar pic).
> She is spayed and it is very unlikely that she ever had puppies.
> She's about 3 or 4 years old.
> She naturally has VERY little belly fur, and she very often does an exaggerated stretchy greeting, which involves "belly crawling" across the carpet. I mention this because she has given herself minor rug burn before. Heh.


----------

